#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  VCS file importing?

## TedH

I've got Outlook 2007 and I am not too thrilled with the calender. (But the ability to subscribe to posted calenders online is very cool.)

I've got a schedule for my kids' hockey team that is updated weekly and I can generate a vcs file from the team webpage. When I import it into the calender, it creates a new tab every time. Is there any way to add a vcs file to an existing calender tab....or better yet get rid of the tabs so I have _one_ calender?

Thanks
Ted

----------

